# Mega Man 10



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2009)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=107309


- Mega Man is looking for a vaccine-making device to fight the 'Robotenza', which causes robots to overheat and go crazy 
- play as Proto Man right from the start 
- third playable character yet to be revealed 
- computer-themed stage with mouse pointer enemies that draw boxes to throw at you, color-changing disappearing blocks, power treadmills and more 
- lava level, vertically oriented, lava pools, block shaped enemies that can duplicate themselves, conveyor belts that push you down 
- Sheep Man: turns into 4 clouds that hover above and attack with lightning, earn Thunder Wool for lightning attacks
-It will be WiiWare and keep the 8-bit style. 360 and PS3 seems likely, but I was only outright told WiiWare.
-It will have no relation to Mega Man X (just pointing this out, since some people might think they might choose to do that with X equating to 10.)
-Both Mega Man and Proto Man are playable (it appears Proto Man will be unlockable, or become available at some point midway through the game.)
-There will be DLC to play as Bass. His gameplay will be based on how he played in Mega Man & Bass.

The â€™storyâ€™ is basically as such: Robots get a virus that makes them sick. Roll catches it, Mega Man has to get Wilyâ€™s help to find a cure (Wily claims he has nothing to do with it, butâ€¦ yeah), and the 8 bosses each hold part of the cure.

And here is the biggyâ€¦  it will be two players. No idea if story mode will be two people, or if there will be some specialized two player mode though.

And oh yesâ€¦ itâ€™s far enough along that it is already being translated into English

Oh yay, Another non-canon Mega Man game. >_>


----------



## Kajet (Dec 10, 2009)

Non-cannon? I fail to understand...


----------



## Vintage (Dec 10, 2009)

it doesn't further megaman's glorious scenario-based narrative which consists of killing robots and collecting their parts

i refuse to support any canonical treatment of megaman, since he is a robot cannibal and i disapprove


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Non-cannon? I fail to understand...


Chronologically, MM9 took place after M&B, But Bass wasn't even in MM9 what so ever. 


Vintage said:


> it doesn't further megaman's glorious scenario-based narrative which consists of killing robots and collecting their parts
> 
> i refuse to support any canonical treatment of megaman, since he is a robot cannibal and i disapprove


 Uh, Wut?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 10, 2009)

^ I think Vintage is calling MM a cannibal because he kills them then takes their powers.

...I already made a thread about this. >:3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> ...I already made a thread about this. >:3


I really don't know what to say.....


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2009)

Who the fuck cares? If you're getting bitchy over canon in frickin' MEGA MAN - of all gaming franchises, the one about a blue robot who does the same goddamn thing EVERY FUCKING GAME for pretty much the SAME FUCKING REASON? Come on.  It's a platform-pew-pew-power-up-and-???-profit!, not an epic novel, no matter HOW Capcom tries to dress it up.  Just have fun already.

Edit: it would be really cool if after defeating a boss, MM acquired their abilities by forcefully wrenching a heart-like module from their robotic chests, replete with a brief splatter of coolant and oil from the still-twitching robotic corpse and a savage howl of victory.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Who the fuck cares? If you're getting bitchy over canon in frickin' MEGA MAN - of all gaming franchises, the one about a blue robot who does the same goddamn thing EVERY FUCKING GAME for pretty much the SAME FUCKING REASON? Come on. It's a platform-pew-pew-power-up-and-???-profit!, not an epic novel, no matter HOW Capcom tries to dress it up. Just have fun already.


I care. 



Tycho said:


> Edit: it would be really cool if after defeating a boss, MM acquired their abilities by forcefully wrenching a heart-like module from their robotic chests, replete with a brief splatter of coolant and oil from the still-twitching robotic corpse and a savage howl of victory.


That be would something Bass or Zero do.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2009)

Magazine scan comes complete with "retro" style (read: epic fail) cover art!


Perverted Impact said:


> (Wily claims he has nothing to do with it, butâ€¦.)


 ...but we all know better. 



> Oh yay, Another non-canon Mega Man game. >_>


Megaman has canon?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Megaman has canon?


 Canon=Story.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, I was being sarcastic.  We all know what Megaman games boil down to anyway:  Some excuse plot boils up, you get a level selection screen with 8 levels/bosses, you get a mandatory five Game Overs per level/boss, then you have to take on Dr. Wily's fortress (sometimes with optional throwaway villain's lair in the meantime).  Beat Dr.Wily, world is saved.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Canon=Story.



Canon=established setting with certain immutable conceits and persistent themes, frequently involving persistent characters or factions that display certain behaviors constantly.

Example: Fallout Canon (The Brotherhood of Steel [not to be confused with FO:BOS or FO:T]): Organization devoted largely (if not entirely) to locating, retrieving, preserving and cataloguing advanced pre-War technologies, in an effort to eventually recover the technologies needed to successfully re-establish advanced human society.  They harbor a prejudice against most Wastelanders and outsiders, regarding them as anything from savages to ignorant plebes, who would do more harm than good with such advanced technologies at their disposal.  Technocrats.

What they frequently get adulterated into and cast as: The techno-savvy Super Police of the Wasteland, devoted to stomping out baddies and such.


----------



## Plasma Reflection (Dec 10, 2009)

...


----------



## Vintage (Dec 10, 2009)

we regret to inform you that space jam is not canon - the national basketball association


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Sorry, I was being sarcastic. We all know what Megaman games boil down to anyway: Some excuse plot boils up, you get a level selection screen with 8 levels/bosses, you get a mandatory five Game Overs per level/boss, then you have to take on Dr. Wily's fortress (sometimes with optional throwaway villain's lair in the meantime). Beat Dr.Wily, world is saved.


 
Yes, You're right, MM's story _should_ have a shit load of plotholes.

Also, Oh boy. This'll mean more Mega Man live streaming shenanigans.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 10, 2009)

if anything, i wish there wasn't a plot so i wouldn't have to sit through cutscenes and terrible voice acting just to kill Buzzsaw Onion, the out-of-control robot, and Dr. Smegma, the evil scientist behind it all.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 10, 2009)

Thefirstvictimoftherobotapocalypsesayswhat? :-D


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Dec 11, 2009)

The ugly, inaccurate art is too funny.


----------



## Takun (Dec 11, 2009)

To continue along with the design of MM9, everything in MM10 will kill you.  Spikes have fucking spikes that have fucking spikes.  In fact, when you teleport into the level the floor is all spikes.  You die.  Every time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 11, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> To continue along with the design of MM9, everything in MM10 will kill you.  Spikes have fucking spikes that have fucking spikes.  In fact, when you teleport into the level the floor is all spikes.  You die.  Every time.



Always wonder why Dr. Wily didn't replace a robot master room with nothing but spikes. I swear that I've seen this in a flash movie somewhere.

Also, Dr. Wily is one of my favorite VG villians. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> To continue along with the design of MM9, everything in MM10 will kill you.  Spikes have fucking spikes that have fucking spikes.  In fact, when you teleport into the level the floor is all spikes.  You die.  Every time.


Play IWBTG much?

On the subject of spikes, spikes in a boss room can be fun (Wily's first boss in MM9, for example, where the spiky balls are instant-kill to whatever they touch), but it has to be done carefully.  You can't have a Robot Master shooting Spikes of Doom.  A DLC boss, maybe ... but not one of the Eight.



Eerie Silverfox said:


> The ugly, inaccurate art is too funny.



But the big question is:  Which cover art is better, MM9 or 10?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 12, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Always wonder why Dr. Wily didn't replace a robot master room with nothing but spikes. I swear that I've seen this in a flash movie somewhere.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcHR3HizRTA


----------



## Dayken (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope they never truly bridge the MM and X series anyway. At it's worst, the MM series was awkward (MegaMan 6) and cruel (MM&B, 9 to some people). The X series, on the other hand, was a full-blown trainwreck at times (X6, anyway?).

Actually, am I REALLY the only person who didn't think 9 was all that difficult? Sure, every level has some asshole section or two, but aside from Tornado Man, none of it was really that bad after the first time. Compare that to Megaman and Bass, which had the balls to put FIVE BOSSES (none of these are the typical robot master rematches, mind you) in the second fortress stage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2009)

Dayken said:


> I hope they never truly bridge the MM and X series anyway. At it's worst, the MM series was awkward (MegaMan 6) and cruel (MM&B, 9 to some people). The X series, on the other hand, was a full-blown trainwreck at times (X6, anyway?).


 WTF, Mega Man 6 was great, It's MM5 and MM8 that were shit.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 12, 2009)

New robot master, more info:

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=107637


----------



## Dayken (Dec 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> WTF, Mega Man 6 was great, It's MM5 and MM8 that were shit.



6 just felt really half-assed. Flash Stopper a THIRD time? Really?

But whatever, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds great, I have yet to beat Mega Man 9 though X3 It's to damn hard


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2009)

Dayken said:


> 6 just felt really half-assed. Flash Stopper a THIRD time? Really?


 
JUMP! JUMP! SLIDE! SLIDE!


----------



## Bacu (Dec 12, 2009)

Wait, the Megaman series has a plot?


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 12, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Wait, the Megaman series has a plot?



That's what Capcom wants you to think.


----------



## Ruko (Dec 12, 2009)

MM9 rocked, can't wait for this. They better keep the same level of difficulty as 9, not too easy, not too hard.


----------



## Kokusho (Dec 13, 2009)

It'd be nice if they added charging and sliding into MM10 like they didn't do with 9.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2009)

Dayken said:


> Actually, am I REALLY the only person who didn't think 9 was all that difficult? Sure, every level has some asshole section or two, but aside from Tornado Man, none of it was really that bad after the first time. Compare that to Megaman and Bass, which had the balls to put FIVE BOSSES (none of these are the typical robot master rematches, mind you) in the second fortress stage.



The most recurringly difficult part for me was jumping those four-square gaps.  Most of the bosses just got easier with practice.  Except Concrete Man, that guy's just plain unpredictable, and Plug Man (without the Jewel Shield).



lupinealchemist said:


> Always wonder why Dr. Wily didn't replace a robot master room with nothing but spikes.


Maybe spikes are just as deadly to Wily himself and (most of) his Robot Masters, therefore he's not going to put them in places where Megaman can actually _take advantage_ of them?



Perverted Impact said:


> WTF, Mega Man 6 was great, It's MM5 and MM8 that were shit.


Bah, MM5 was great.  Gravity Man and Napalm Man were awesome, I still get a few nightmares crossing those gaps in Crystal Man's stage.  Charge Kick was (and still is) a unique weapon especially for those annoying sliding enemies.  It was also the first MM game I ever played (and beat), and maybe that's why it seems easier to me than the others, because I learned it first.  And in retrospect, no time-stopping robot master FTW!  (Okay, so there was the 3rd boss in Proto Man's stage, but at least it wasn't his _primary_ means of attack and you wouldn't be rematching him in Wily's fortress later on...)



> http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=107637


Speaking of Napalm Man....



Kokusho said:


> It'd be nice if they added charging and sliding into MM10 like they didn't do with 9.


Sliding, yes.  Charging, maybe ... one of the reasons they took it _out_ from MM9 was because it weakened the value of your ordinary Mega Buster shots and special weapons because you now had a universally-effective weapon against every boss.  Remember that when they introduced it in MM4, they changed the amount of invincible frames bosses got when hit, so you couldn't rapid-fire damage them like you could in MM2/3/9 (where they only got a split-second of invincibility per hit), which _also_ encouraged you to use charged shots all the more.  Not to mention that in 2 and 3 fullscreen bosses didn't even HAVE frames of invincibility, you could damage them as fast as you could shoot (which is also why the Top Spin could KO the final boss in a single usage).  Play any boss as Proto Man in MM9.  You can charge up your shots For Massive Damage, or you can pelt him with normal shots For Rapid Damage.


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> WTF, Mega Man 6 was great, It's MM5 and MM8 that were shit.




I liked 5.  D:<


Then again I got it when it first came out for christmas and played the living fuck out of it.


----------



## Kokusho (Dec 13, 2009)

"Commando Man: Wears no underwear into battle."

The only Mega Man game I really didn't like was either 7 or 8. I can't remember which exactly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Wait, the Megaman series has a plot?


Yes, The Mega Man series has a plot. 



CryoScales said:


> That's what Capcom wants you to think.


Hey, Fuck you Cryo. 



Kokusho said:


> The only Mega Man game I really didn't like was either 7 or 8. I can't remember which exactly.


It's most likely MM8.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah 8 was a disgrace.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Yeah 8 was a disgrace.


Yes, It was.



Takumi_L said:


> I liked 5. D:<
> 
> 
> Then again I got it when it first came out for christmas and played the living fuck out of it.


So, Takumi, How's it like playing a Mega Man game where the weapons suck?



Stratadrake said:


> Bah, MM5 was great. Gravity Man and Napalm Man were awesome, I still get a few nightmares crossing those gaps in Crystal Man's stage. Charge Kick was (and still is) a unique weapon especially for those annoying sliding enemies. It was also the first MM game I ever played (and beat), and maybe that's why it seems easier to me than the others, because I learned it first. And in retrospect, no time-stopping robot master FTW! (Okay, so there was the 3rd boss in Proto Man's stage, but at least it wasn't his _primary_ means of attack and you wouldn't be rematching him in Wily's fortress later on...)


 
To me, MM5 is a decent game.

I loved MM3, MM6 and MM7 way more than MM5.

I dunno, It's lacking something.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1BdmGvpFYI

New video of Sheep Man's stage. you can switch weapons without pausing!


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 17, 2009)

sheepmans the best ever thing ive seen in my life ; ;


----------



## duo2nd (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjAvXwnUUpA
Official Trailer


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2009)

Trailer's music rocks.  Oh, and what's this about an "Easy" mode?


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 17, 2009)

Ruko said:


> MM9 rocked, can't wait for this. They better keep the same level of difficulty as 9, not too easy, not too hard.



A game that literally takes you a lifetime to do all the achievements was "not to easy not to hard"? Like the ones where you have to beat the game in under an hour, using only the mega buster, without dying, getting all the collectibles, beating the game a certain amount of times in one day etc? Honestly, only hardcore nerds would consider that "not to easy, not to hard". I mean Megaman 2 didn't have this form of difficulty to it. I still haven't beaten Megaman 9 once, mostly due to the fact all the achievements are intimidating as all hell.


----------



## Ruko (Dec 23, 2009)

I wasn't talking about achievements, just the play through of the main game.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I wasn't talking about achievements, just the play through of the main game.



Sure a playthrough might be easy. But calling the entire game easy is a bold claim. It's like calling I wanna be the guy easy after only playing the first level.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 23, 2009)

the entire game is pretty easy to me. i haven't fully completed any of megaman 1-6 and i found that i was suffering a lot less frustration on the whole, especially when you take wily's castle into account. even getting the 60min achievement took no more than two playthroughs.

i guess you could say that design decisions are telegraphed more, which is what you get when you make an old-style megaman game while taking modern game design methods into account.



CryoScales said:


> Sure a playthrough might be easy. But calling the entire game easy is a bold claim. It's like calling I wanna be the guy easy after only playing the first level.



i don't think this is a very good analogy!


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I care.
> 
> 
> That be would something Bass or Zero do.



Who's Bass?


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, Forte! Nvm


----------

